# Casio G Shock Dw 9000



## AndyD (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello,

I have an old G shock DW 9000 that requires a battery change plus the grey plastic pieces that

gripped the wrist (sorry,don't know the correct term!).

Does anyone know where I can obtain these parts and also know a casio approved jeweller in the NE England area please?

Regards,

Andy


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

AndyD said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an old G shock DW 9000 that requires a battery change plus the grey plastic pieces that
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

Welcome to RLT. Try Googling Tiktox - Keith Rose there is very helpful on Casios.

Kind regards

Graham


----------



## AndyD (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for that Graham.

He seems to have every spare part for G Shocks,apart from the bits I need.

At least I know what the correct name for them is now,as it's listed on his site!

Regards,

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> plus the grey plastic pieces that
> 
> gripped the wrist (sorry,don't know the correct term!).


The strap? :bag:


----------



## AndyD (Dec 15, 2010)

No,not the strap!

The grey plastic pieces held by 2 screws to the watch body,they sit underneath the strap.

Although I expect you knew this all along! 

Regards,

Andy


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

AndyD said:


> No,not the strap!
> 
> The grey plastic pieces held by 2 screws to the watch body,they sit underneath the strap.
> 
> ...


Go on then! Tell us what they are called now you've seen Keith's website







. I would suggest you give him a call after the Bank Hol, as I'm sure he could offer a solution.

G


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a blue & yellow G with these on, I think they are called 'flippers' or something like that


----------



## AndyD (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm tempted to phone him about one of those lovely all black monsters that he has listed,I want one and need to know when they will be back in stock.

And they are flippers!

Regards,

Andy


----------

